# Calgary tapers



## noob taper (Nov 30, 2011)

Any tapers on this forum from Calgary who work on high end homes? or Very Very Skilled?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

noob taper said:


> Any tapers on this forum from Calgary who work on high end homes? or Very Very Skilled?


 Dern,,, I don't fit either one of them cry-teria's


----------



## noob taper (Nov 30, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Dern,,, I don't fit either one of them cry-teria's



I would like to work on a crew who work on high end homes or crazy skilled lol so i can learn from them. I do have some exp, looking to improve my skills. If given a chance to work on finish coat days, i'll be willing to work for free. If somebody could use me for finish coat day, shoot me a msg. Or full-time.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry, try to stay away from Alberta


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

noob taper said:


> I would like to work on a crew who work on high end homes or crazy skilled lol so i can learn from them. I do have some exp, looking to improve my skills. If given a chance to work on finish coat days, i'll be willing to work for free. If somebody could use me for finish coat day, shoot me a msg. Or full-time.


Unfortunately noob, Most of the Canucks on here come from British Columbia









There's a few on here from Cagary, but not too many.

It's best to go directly to the job sites, and approach them there:thumbsup:

Just keep your eyes open for guys who own beat up old trucks , that have not been washed in years, and have empty beer bottles in the cab. And odds are, you will have found a taper

Plus winter is not the best time of the year to get hired,,,, good luck


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Darn, I'm very very skilled, but I live down here in the bad place.

Sorry I can't help you out and put you to work for no pay


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm only a 9 hour drive away. Come on up and stay for a while!


----------



## noob taper (Nov 30, 2011)

Bevelation said:


> I'm only a 9 hour drive away. Come on up and stay for a while!


Where? fort Mac?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

noob taper said:


> Where? fort Mac?


Gross. Nevermind.

Stay where you are.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> Gross. Nevermind.
> 
> Stay where you are.


??? Did I miss something? :laughing:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think what Bevelation is saying Slim, is that if Noob Taper thinks Bevelation is in Fort MacMurray, Alberta when Bevelations location is posted as Dawson Creek, B.C. then Noob might as well stay home. :surrender:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> I think what Bevelation is saying Slim, is that if Noob Taper thinks Bevelation is in Fort MacMurray, Alberta when Bevelations location is posted as Dawson Creek, B.C. then Noob might as well stay home. :surrender:


:thumbup:

It's bad enough that where I am is past the rockies and only 10 miles from the AB border, so it could easily fool some into thinking that I still am in Albairdeh.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I think what Bevelation is saying Slim, is that if Noob Taper thinks Bevelation is in Fort MacMurray, Alberta when Bevelations location is posted as Dawson Creek, B.C. then Noob might as well stay home. :surrender:


Oh, I thought he somehow found out that Noob liked men :lol:


----------

